# HTTPS Everywhere et uBlock



## TheoMac (14 Décembre 2019)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu installer
HTTPS Everywhere mais j'ai reçu ce message dans une fenêtre "Cette extension Chrome peut : Accéder à toutes vos données sur les sites Web que vous consultez et les modifier". Cela ne me rassure pas…

uBlock demande aussi ma permission pour accéder à mes données pour tous les sites web. Etc.

Que penser de ces deux outils qui semblent sécuritaires mais qui veulent accéder aux données de l'utilisateur ?


----------



## mokuchley (14 Décembre 2019)

quel est votre OS et quel est votre naviguateur ?

il y a ublock origin


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Que penser de ces deux outils qui semblent sécuritaires mais qui veulent accéder aux données de l'utilisateur ?


__mode mauvaise langue ON_
Ben… c'est Chrome…
__mode mauvaise langue OFF_

Envisager un autre navigateur ? Safari, FireFox, Brave, Vivaldi (jamais testé ce dernier)…


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> uBlock demande aussi ma permission pour accéder à mes données pour tous les sites web. Etc.


Mauvaise pioche il faut installer *uBlock Origin* pour Google Chrome. L'autre version est devenue une passoire et plus du tout fiable !


----------



## TheoMac (14 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Mauvaise pioche il faut installer *uBlock Origin* pour Google Chrome. L'autre version est devenue une passoire et plus du tout fiable !


Justement uBlock Origin m'informe :


> Cette extension Chrome peut :
> Accéder à toutes vos données sur les sites Web que vous
> consultez et les modifier
> Modifier vos paramètres de confidentialité


Cela ne me rassure pas…


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Justement uBlock Origin m'informe :


Tu es sûr que c'est uBlock Origin qui génère ce message et à quel moment ?


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Décembre 2019)

Pareil dans opéra avec unblock origin


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Pareil dans opéra avec unblock origin


Je viens d'installer Opera, uBlock Origin et je n'ai pas vu de tel message...


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2019)

Par contre ce n'est pas la même chanson avec Google Chrome...






...pour moi c'est une nouveauté et dans le doute, je n'utiliserais plus Google Chrome !


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> ...pour moi c'est une nouveauté et dans le doute, je n'utiliserais plus Google Chrome !


Depuis le temps que je le dis !
Mais c'est hallucinant le nombre de personnes qui installent ce navigateur


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Je viens d'installer Opera, uBlock Origin et je n'ai pas vu de tel message...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 147951
> Voir la pièce jointe 147955
> Voir la pièce jointe 147957



Il faut aller dans les préférences d’opéra, je t’envoie une capture demain.


----------



## fgfdgd (14 Décembre 2019)

Locke a dit:


> Par contre ce n'est pas la même chanson avec Google Chrome...
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 147961
> Voir la pièce jointe 147963
> ...



Pour le coup c’est le plugin qui est en cause pas chrome


----------



## Locke (14 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Il faut aller dans les préférences d’opéra, je t’envoie une capture demain.


Figure-toi que j'ai vérifié avant de répondre.


----------



## TheoMac (16 Décembre 2019)

Au final, je vois que Chrome n'est pas le plus sécurisant. Il accepte mal aussi bien HTTPS Everywhere que uBlock. Reste Firefox, Opéra ou encore Brave. A moins que Safari… mais je ne l'ai pas essayé.


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Au final, je vois que Chrome n'est pas le plus sécurisant. Il accepte mal aussi bien HTTPS Everywhere que uBlock. Reste Firefox, Opéra ou encore Brave. A moins que Safari… mais je ne l'ai pas essayé.


La bonne stratégie, c'est quand même plusieurs navigateurs. Si tu as Safari, FF, Brave sur ta machine, je pense que tu es paré ! Après, est ce sécurisé, c'est autre chose et ça dépend beaucoup du comportement du l'utilisateur.


----------



## kasimodem (20 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> J'ai voulu installer HTTPS Everywhere mais j'ai reçu ce message dans une fenêtre "Cette extension Chrome peut : Accéder à toutes vos données sur les sites Web que vous consultez et les modifier". Cela ne me rassure pas…


Bonjour,

Le principe de https everywhere est de vérifier l'url que vous entrez et de la convertir en https si elle est http. Donc OUI c'est normal que l'extension demande à voir et modifier les sites que vous consultez, c'est sa base de fonctionnement justement !
Ca ne veut pas dire qu'elle logue ces adresses pour autant et les transmet à des sources externes, et là c'est à vous d'aller lire le descriptif d'une extension avant de la télécharger pour connaitre ces informations. Sachant que c'est une extension créée par l'EFF, qui milite depuis 30 ans pour un internet libre et ouvert et se bat contre les GAFA, s'il y a bien des extensions à qui ont peut faire confiance ce sont les leurs


----------



## Pascal 77 (20 Décembre 2019)

De toute façon, Chrome, c'est Google, et pour Google, ceux qui utilisent ses services ne sont pas ses clients, mais sa marchandise, leur business plan est basé sur la vente des données qu'ils parviennent à vous extorquer, donc, si vous les utilisez, ces services, que ça soit en toute connaissance de cause, ça fait de vous des marchandises monnayables !


----------



## fgfdgd (21 Décembre 2019)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> De toute façon, Chrome, c'est Google, et pour Google, ceux qui utilisent ses services ne sont pas ses clients, mais sa marchandise, leur business plan est basé sur la vente des données qu'ils parviennent à vous extorquer, donc, si vous les utilisez, ces services, que ça soit en toute connaissance de cause, ça fait de vous des marchandises monnayables !


Bin d'accord avec toi, mais même sans utiliser leurs services vous restez leurs marchandises comme pour Facebook/Instagram


----------



## TheoMac (22 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Bin d'accord avec toi, mais même sans utiliser leurs services vous restez leurs marchandises comme pour Facebook/Instagram


En conclusion je vais me servir de Firefox qui me parait moins axé "business". Par contre je vais être obligé de me connecter sur le webmail de Google pour consulter ma messagerie "gmail".
Reste le moteur de recherche… difficile d'échapper au traçage. Pas Google, mais Qwant peut être ?


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

...


----------



## fgfdgd (22 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> En conclusion je vais me servir de Firefox qui me parait moins axé "business". Par contre je vais être obligé de me connecter sur le webmail de Google pour consulter ma messagerie "gmail".
> Reste le moteur de recherche… difficile d'échapper au traçage. Pas Google, mais Qwant peut être ?


Sauf erreur, si vous êtes chez Google/Gmail ne vaut-il pas mieux passer par un logiciel de messagerie plutôt qu’un webmail , afin notamment d’être moins pisté? Concernant Qwant, je n’ai jamais trouvé ce que je voulais quand je souhaitais affiner les résultats des recherches ( périodes, sources, format de fichiers, etc.)…


----------



## Sly54 (22 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Reste le moteur de recherche… difficile d'échapper au traçage. Pas Google, mais Qwant peut être ?


Qwant. Et quand il ne trouve pas, Google.


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Par contre je vais être obligé de me connecter sur le webmail de Google pour consulter ma messagerie "gmail".



??? En voilà une idée … Pourquoi passer par leur webmail ? ma messagerie gmail passe par Outlook, comme toutes mes autres adresses mail !


----------



## TheoMac (23 Décembre 2019)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ??? En voilà une idée … Pourquoi passer par leur webmail ? ma messagerie gmail passe par Outlook, comme toutes mes autres adresses mail !


Connais pas Outlook… ça sert aussi pour se connecter à Skype ?


----------



## fgfdgd (23 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Connais pas Outlook… ça sert aussi pour se connecter à Skype ?


C'est un logiciel de messagerie mais tu as l'application native à macOS qui fonctionne très bien avec Gmail.


----------



## TheoMac (23 Décembre 2019)




----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2019)

Qwant n'est qu'un mauvais rhabillage de Bing. Pour moi, cette histoire de "moteur de recherche national" finira un jour au Parquet National Financier.

On peut dire ce qu'on veut de Google, leur algorithme de recherche est encore à ce jour le plus efficace. Maintenant, avec la pression croissante de la censure sociale, le DCMA et le filtrage gouvernemental, il perd peu à peu de son exhaustivité.


----------



## fgfdgd (23 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> .
> ...Maintenant, avec la pression croissante de la censure sociale...



Pas d’accord, encore heureux que la CNIL existe au moins pour cela. Pouvoir Supprimer des infos datées ou fausses c’est le minimum...


----------



## fgfdgd (23 Décembre 2019)

Désindexer *


----------



## Moonwalker (23 Décembre 2019)

fgfdgd a dit:


> Pas d’accord, encore heureux que la CNIL existe au moins pour cela. Pouvoir Supprimer des infos datées ou fausses c’est le minimum...


T'es pas d'accord avec quoi ? La réalité ? J'ai dit que j'étais pour ou contre quelque chose ? Je constate, c'est tout.


----------



## fgfdgd (23 Décembre 2019)

Moonwalker a dit:


> T'es pas d'accord avec quoi ? La réalité ? J'ai dit que j'étais pour ou contre quelque chose ? Je constate, c'est tout.



En effet, j’ai cru c’était orienté parce que jamais entendu avant...







						Bernard Dantier, L’expression du moi et la censure sociale: Sigmund Freud, L’interprétation des rêves.
					

Une bibliothèque numérique unique et originale dans le monde francophone en sciences sociales et humaines, développée en collaboration avec l'Université du Québec à Chicoutimi, fondée et dirigée par Jean-Marie Tremblay, bénévole, professeur de sociologie au département des sciences humaines du...




					webcache.googleusercontent.com


----------



## kasimodem (24 Décembre 2019)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> ??? En voilà une idée … Pourquoi passer par leur webmail ? ma messagerie gmail passe par Outlook, comme toutes mes autres adresses mail !


C'est vrai que se dé-google-iser pour passer chez le GAFA d'en face c'est clairement mieux 


Moonwalker a dit:


> Qwant n'est qu'un mauvais rhabillage de Bing. Pour moi, cette histoire de "moteur de recherche national" finira un jour au Parquet National Financier.


Mais tellement ! Et tout ça copain comme cochon avec l'état français, j'ai de gros doutes sur l'indépendance et l'impartialité du bouzin... Je suis toujours content d'utiliser des produits nationaux, mais celui là pue bien l'arnaque avec ses indexations foireuses, ses omissions étranges...


Moonwalker a dit:


> On peut dire ce qu'on veut de Google, leur algorithme de recherche est encore à ce jour le plus efficace. Maintenant, avec la pression croissante de la censure sociale, le DCMA et le filtrage gouvernemental, il perd peu à peu de son exhaustivité.


Franchement duckduckgo a fait d'immenses progrès ces derniers mois, Google n'a "presque" plus rien à lui envier pour des recherches courantes (95% des cas). Je ne vais plus sur Google que si vraiment duck ne m'apporte pas la réponse voulue, ce qui est de plus en plus rare.


----------



## TheoMac (25 Décembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Le principe de https everywhere est de vérifier l'url que vous entrez et de la convertir en https si elle est http. Donc OUI c'est normal que l'extension demande à voir et modifier les sites que vous consultez, c'est sa base de fonctionnement justement !
> Ca ne veut pas dire qu'elle logue ces adresses pour autant et les transmet à des sources externes, et là c'est à vous d'aller lire le descriptif d'une extension avant de la télécharger pour connaitre ces informations. Sachant que c'est une extension créée par l'EFF, qui milite depuis 30 ans pour un internet libre et ouvert et se bat contre les GAFA, s'il y a bien des extensions à qui ont peut faire confiance ce sont les leurs


Trouvé dur le Net :
Comparatif navigateur Internet : quel est le meilleur en 2019 ?
Je penchais pour Firefox… mais constate que les plus connus ne sont pas forcément les plus "sécurisants", ainsi Brave Brower intègre "https everywhere" et "Tor", Opera le "VPN". 
Safari n'intègrerait donc pas ces éléments sécurisants ou plus exactement rassurants ?


----------



## kasimodem (25 Décembre 2019)

Brave est très bien aussi, après chacun sa préférence et son ressenti sur les navigateurs. Ce n'est pas l'outil qui fait la bonne hygiène de surf, mais l'utilisation qu'on en a et les bonnes pratiques qu'on y met.

Il reste de moins en moins de sites en http pure, donc https everywhere devient de moins en moins utile, et quand bien même on tombe sur un site pour juste lire un article sans conséquence qui serait en http, ça n'a pas trop d'importance. L'important est de vérifier qu'on est en https si on a une interaction avec le site comme un login, des choix...

Tor et son anonymat se paye, notamment du surf plus lent, certains sites inaccessibles, c'est à réserver à mon sens à certaines actions spécifiques mais au quotidien pour tout je ne vois pas trop l"intéret.

Opéra a fait faillite il y a quelques années, il a été refinancé par un fond chinois, et aussitôt après hop magie ! un VPN gratuit dans la nouvelle version... Sans moi


----------



## TheoMac (25 Décembre 2019)

Merci beaucoup pour tous ces sages conseils. Reste donc Firefox et Safari.
Par principe, lorsque l'on peut se passer de rajouter des logiciels "tiers"… pourquoi pas.

Reste aussi le délicat choix du moteur de recherche et là, difficile d'éviter Google.
Il y a Qwant mais il ne fournit pas toujours suffisamment de renseignements lors d'une recherche approfondie alors que DuckDuckGo le fait mieux mais "made in USA"…


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> Opéra a fait faillite il y a quelques années, il a été refinancé par un fond chinois, et aussitôt après hop magie ! un VPN gratuit dans la nouvelle version... Sans moi


Merci pour l'info 




TheoMac a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tous ces sages conseils. Reste donc Firefox et Safari.


Je garde quand même Brave sous le coude, en plus de Safari et de FF.




TheoMac a dit:


> Reste aussi le délicat choix du moteur de recherche et là, difficile d'éviter Google.
> Il y a Qwant mais il ne fournit pas toujours suffisamment de renseignements lors d'une recherche approfondie alors que DuckDuckGo le fait mieux mais "made in USA"…


Je viens de me remettre à DuckDuckGo, pour le re-tester. Il y a un an je n'en étais pas ratés satisfait. J'évite autant que possible Google.
Mais j'ai des adresses en .gmail (qui sont d'ailleurs mes adresses mail principales) !


----------



## fgfdgd (26 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tous ces sages conseils. Reste donc Firefox et Safari.
> Par principe, lorsque l'on peut se passer de rajouter des logiciels "tiers"… pourquoi pas.
> 
> Reste aussi le délicat choix du moteur de recherche et là, difficile d'éviter Google.
> Il y a Qwant mais il ne fournit pas toujours suffisamment de renseignements lors d'une recherche approfondie alors que DuckDuckGo le fait mieux mais "made in USA"…


Bonjour, on vient de citer Brave qui est très bien.


----------



## kasimodem (26 Décembre 2019)

Oui Brave fait le taf sans pb 


Sly54 a dit:


> Je viens de me remettre à DuckDuckGo, pour le re-tester. Il y a un an je n'en étais pas ratés satisfait. J'évite autant que possible Google.
> Mais j'ai des adresses en .gmail (qui sont d'ailleurs mes adresses mail principales) !


On a parlé des gros progrès de Duck récemment ICI, ça vaut vraiment le coup de s'y remettre oui !
Pour les compte Gmail c'est vrai que c'est pratique. Une solution intéressante est d'utiliser la nouvelle fonctionnalité Containers de Firefox, elle permet d'isoler une session dans un onglet distinct sans que ça n'influe sur le profil Firefox de l'utilisateur, donc pas de pistage. Par exemple définir tout le domaine Google dans un container est bien pratique, tous les cookies sont isolés, c'est un peu comme une session de navigation privée sauf qu'on garde la session ouverte et on la réactive à loisir.

A titre d'exemple, je m'en sers pour Facebook que je n'utilise pas mais qui me permet de suivre certaines personnes, il est isolé dans un container tout comme ses dérivés (messenger, instagram), et ça bloque tout cookie dans mon profil principal Firefox, donc je ne suis pas pisté quand je surf ensuite ailleurs. Tout ce qui est fait dans le container reste dans le container.

Concrètement ça ressemble à ça :


Je suis sur MacG et j'ai à côté un onglet Facebook en container qui est distingué par un souligné indiquant que c'est un onglet distinct sans interférence avec mon profil normal que j'utilise dans l'onglet MacG.

Une fois le container activé, vous supprimez tous les cookies du site qui étaient jusqu'à présent dans votre profil et plus jamais de pistage


----------



## Sly54 (26 Décembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> Une fois le container activé, vous supprimez tous les cookies du site qui étaient jusqu'à présent dans votre profil et plus jamais de pistage


Je n'ai pas tout compris (je vais relire tranquillement) mais cette fonctionnalité à l'air assez géniale ! Merci du tuyau


----------



## fgfdgd (28 Décembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> Oui Brave fait le taf sans pb
> 
> On a parlé des gros progrès de Duck récemment ICI, ça vaut vraiment le coup de s'y remettre oui !
> Pour les compte Gmail c'est vrai que c'est pratique. Une solution intéressante est d'utiliser la nouvelle fonctionnalité Containers de Firefox, elle permet d'isoler une session dans un onglet distinct sans que ça n'influe sur le profil Firefox de l'utilisateur, donc pas de pistage. Par exemple définir tout le domaine Google dans un container est bien pratique, tous les cookies sont isolés, c'est un peu comme une session de navigation privée sauf qu'on garde la session ouverte et on la réactive à loisir.
> ...


Merci, pour info cette fonction peut-Elle être  effective dès le lancement de FF?


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2019)

kasimodem a dit:


> C'est vrai que se dé-google-iser pour passer chez le GAFA d'en face c'est clairement mieux



Il ne s'agit pas de passer "chez" le GAFA d'en face, Outlook est (entre autres) un client de courrier comme Mail ou Thunderbird, il ne transmet rien à M$, et il permet de relever le courrier de toutes tes adresses, quelque soit ce qui suive le "dot", et je ne l'ai cité que parce que c'est celui avec lequel je relève le courrier de mon adresse Gmail (toujours entre autres), mais Mail ou Thunderbird doivent aussi pouvoir le faire. De toute façon, si tu es sur Mac, je ne vois pas pourquoi tu serais à un GAFA près, un de plus ou de moins …


----------



## Pascal 77 (30 Décembre 2019)

TheoMac a dit:


> Connais pas Outlook… ça sert aussi pour se connecter à Skype ?



C'est un "intégré de gestion" (client de courrier, calendrier, carnet d'adresses, gestionnaire de tâches, bloc-notes et quelques autres fonctions) qui fait partie de la "Suite Office" de Microsoft.

Mais sauf évolution que je ne connais pas dans la dernière version, non, ça ne se connecte pas à Skype.


----------



## fgfdgd (31 Décembre 2019)

je comprend pas trop la direction du file, l'idée c'est pas de lui rendre service plutôt que de le noyer...


----------



## TheoMac (31 Décembre 2019)

Non, je ne suis pas vraiment noyé… quoique parfois… et puis même, je ne suis pas seul à suivre cette discussion 
Je relève certaines infos qui sont intéressantes comme quoi* il est préférable de relever ses courriels avec "mail" *(ou toute autre application)* plutôt que sur un webmail via un navigateur* (quelqu'il soit). Çela implique de disposer d'un bon disque dur ou de faire le ménage de sa (ou ses) boîte(s) mails régulièrement et de ne pas se servir d'un "webmail" comme d'un "Cloud".
Merci de l'aide apportée et bon réveillon à tous et toutes.


----------



## TheoMac (4 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Je viens de me remettre à DuckDuckGo, pour le re-tester. Il y a un an je n'en étais pas ratés satisfait. J'évite autant que possible Google.
> Mais j'ai des adresses en .gmail (qui sont d'ailleurs mes adresses mail principales) !


Depuis Firefox, j'ai sélectionné DuckDuckGo via les Préférences -> Recherche -> Moteur de recherche par défaut.
Des pub de sites récemment consultés apparaissent sur ma page d'accueil 
Sur la page https://duckduckgo.com/?q= on me demande d'installer DuckDuckGo… A quoi cela consiste ? Je n'aime pas trop installer des trucs sans vraiment en connaître les aboutissants ni savoir comment faire marche arrière.
Quelle méthode choisir pour éviter ce traçage ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2020)

TheoMac a dit:


> Sur la page https://duckduckgo.com/?q= on me demande d'installer DuckDuckGo… A quoi cela consiste ? Je n'aime pas trop installer des trucs sans vraiment en connaître les aboutissants ni savoir comment faire marche arrière.


Dans les faits, tu n'installes rien. C'est juste pour "Définir comme Moteur de Recherche par Défaut" DDG.




TheoMac a dit:


> Quelle méthode choisir pour éviter ce traçage ?


J'ai des bloqueurs pour éviter les pubs 
Et le traçage provient de toutes les pages web sur lesquelles tu vas (qui n'ont donc aucun lien avec DDG - ça provient des cookies).


----------



## TheoMac (4 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> J'ai des bloqueurs pour éviter les pubs
> Et le traçage provient de toutes les pages web sur lesquelles tu vas (qui n'ont donc aucun lien avec DDG - ça provient des cookies).


Genre uBlock… ?
Comment éviter ces cookies ?


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2020)

TheoMac a dit:


> Genre uBlock… ?
> Comment éviter ces cookies ?


Sur FireFox il y a uBlock Origin (bien prendre cette version et pas uBlock tout court -  @Locke)

Eviter les cookies c'est un peu mission impossible, mais avec la GPDR (je dois avoir les bonnes lettres, mais surement dans le désordre) on peut refuser les cookies spécifiques : on ne réduit pas la pub mais elle n'est plus ciblée (ce dont on se fiche royalement quand on a un bloqueur de pubs)


----------



## TheoMac (4 Janvier 2020)

Sly54 a dit:


> Sur FireFox il y a uBlock Origin (bien prendre cette version et pas uBlock tout court -  @Locke)


Je viens de mettre uBlock Origin dans Firefox. Cela semble fonctionner comme avec Brave Browser…
Merci 
(RGPD ? sans soute ?)


----------



## Sly54 (4 Janvier 2020)

TheoMac a dit:


> (RGPD ? sans soute ?)


Yep, c'est ça


----------

